# Late 30's Schwinn DX and Model C ID Help needed.



## dave429 (Nov 16, 2015)

I picked up a couple frames last week. The first is repainted and looks lie it could be a late 30's schwinn DX serial number B89109. This bike has a WISCO Hardware store headbadge on it which is really neat.
The second bike looks like a mid 30's model c motorbike possibly. Serial number P14606. Unfortunately this bike has a broken off seat tube. 

Can anybody help me ID these bikes and possibly narrow down a year. On the Black and white schwinn is the frame worth saving/ can it be saved by welding a new seat post tube on it?

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## RustyHornet (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm new to the prewar Schwinns, but having picked 2 C models up recently I've been doing research. I've read the DX only had the dropout ears in 1939. The C model is '35-'36 I believe, because the serial number is hand stamped, they got a lot smaller and neater in '37. Having said that, one of my C's has a '36 crank, but the smaller serial normally seen on the '37. 

I had located a site which I forgot to save that gave an approximate date range for the first letter. Hopefully somebody more knowledgable stops in.

Jon


----------



## dave429 (Nov 16, 2015)

I figured it was probably within the years you listed. Thanks for narrowing it down. Do you have any knowledge on frame repair? The model c is a pretty solid frame other than the seat tube. Wonder if there is a way to fix it, or if it would even be worth it to fix it?


----------



## RustyHornet (Nov 16, 2015)

dave429 said:


> I figured it was probably within the years you listed. Thanks for narrowing it down. Do you have any knowledge on frame repair? The model c is a pretty solid frame other than the seat tube. Wonder if there is a way to fix it, or if it would even be worth it to fix it?




Being that these seat post clamps were welded or brazed to the frame, it seems like it could be repaired to look original. I think it's worth saving, but that because it's my favorite frame style. Some may disagree, but I think it's worth a shot. Maybe canabalize a newer frame by hacking off that section and welding it on as well as a post clamp. Would obviously need to put maybe a copper tube into the post while welding so you don't cause another issue of not being able to get a post in. Then either find somebody to weld it together or find an old school guy to braze it together like it was most likely done at factory. 

That original paint is cool, so I would try to avoid ruining it too much with the repair. Repairing it would ad to its history, and depending on how it's done could be very neat to leave it a raw repair.
Jon


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 16, 2015)

That repair is going to be tricky. The issue is not so much the marrying of the seat clamp, but that the seat tube itself broke near the top tube. That clamp usually has a length of seat pipe sticking up above the top tube to which it ties-in. That part is of the seat tube itself is broken off on yours. The first task would be to connect a short length of tube to re-create the small length of seat tube above the top tube to which the clamp would marry.

That joint will need to be strong as well. If you're using a layback or L-shaped seat post, it will add a measure of force shearing toward the back of the bike rather than just downward.


----------



## abe lugo (Nov 16, 2015)

the DX is definitely a '39 only year with the straight lower downtube.


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 16, 2015)

The C model with the broken seat mast is a 1936. P serial numbers were used in 36, and that frame style wasn't available in 35.


----------



## dave429 (Nov 16, 2015)

So basically I have a 1936 C model and a 1939 DX. Im going to build the DX up with some spare parts for now and make it a fun cruiser I think. It has a pretty decent paint job on it know might wet sand and wax it. The C model I might try and shine up and hang on the wall for now until I can find someone to weld it. Would it be a sin to put a post war seat tube on it with a clamp?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 17, 2015)

dave429 said:


> So basically I have a 1936 C model and a 1939 DX. Im going to build the DX up with some spare parts for now and make it a fun cruiser I think. It has a pretty decent paint job on it know might wet sand and wax it. The C model I might try and shine up and hang on the wall for now until I can find someone to weld it. Would it be a sin to put a post war seat tube on it with a clamp?



Just turn it into a 16 inch frame!




Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongo (Jul 25, 2018)

I believe I got this frame from you last fall. I got it repaired and it turned out nice!


----------



## dave429 (Jul 25, 2018)

Nice work! Looks great. Are you going to build it up?


----------



## Pongo (Jul 25, 2018)

I can't take credit for the repair, a good friend had a donor frame and another brazed it together.  So I'm pretty happy with it for sure.  I've been gathering parts and hope to get it to rider status yet this summer.


----------



## dave429 (Aug 4, 2018)

Can’t wait to see it built up.


----------



## Pongo (Aug 17, 2018)

It lives again!


----------

